# Army.ca Group Discussions on Slack



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Nov 2015)

Folks,

I have recently created a group discussion service on Slack (see below if you aren't familiar). This is an early trial and may have some bumps along the road as we go. Members can sign up using this link:

https://armyca.slack.com/signup

Note however that signup is limited by domain. For now I have added @forces.gc.ca and (just to be progressive) @canada.ca. This means of course, you can only sign up _automatically_ with your DND account. However I can also send invites to users via their non-DND email addresses - if I know them. If you don't want to use your DND email for this, please PM me with your personal account and I will send an invite. We will see how this process goes, I anticipate it could be a little labour intensive at first.

*What is Slack?*

Slack is a collaboration service that provides chat rooms and file sharing across multiple platforms. For more info, see their overview page:

https://slack.com/is

*Why sign up?*

It's free and you get to chat live with the awesome people here.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Nov 2015)

That thread title wasn't about what I thought you were going to say.........


----------



## Lumber (6 Nov 2015)

> We're very sorry, but your browser is not supported!



 :facepalm:


----------

